# Problems lifting my PM935



## LarsP (Sep 20, 2017)

Brand New 935 arrived a while ago.  I uncrated it, but left in on the pallet for stability.  Now it's time to lift and move it, but I can't get it to balance.

I'm using a 2-ton Engine Hoist and the lifting eye.  The motor is basically vertical, the table is at the column, and the knee is almost all the way down.  I've unscrewed it from the pallet, and I've moved the ram forward to the point that the lifting eye is directly above the face of the column.  When I lift the rear lifts first, and I can't lift the front by hand.  I'm not that strong, what I'm suggesting is that it's not even close.

Questions:

1)  How far forward can I move the ram when I'm lifting the machine?  Have I gone too far already?

2)  The (online) manual shows using the lifting eye, but the motor is missing (a detail I missed in previous viewings).  Do I need to take the motor off to use the lifting eye successfully?

3)  Is there anything else I'm missing?

Thanks for your help.

L


----------



## LarsP (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm trying to go too fast.  The motor isn't missing - it's rotated to the operator's left 90 degrees.  I'll try that while I'm waiting for enlightenment.


----------



## Clock work (Sep 20, 2017)

Mine went into the basement in pieces: https://www.flickr.com/photos/147353812@N04/sets/72157678947069763/

Good luck!


----------



## peder.wennberg (Sep 20, 2017)

I lifted mine using the method described on the manual.  Head rotated 90 degrees to the left (facing mill), table run full to the right and back to the column, knee all the way down and ram forward so dovetail in rear was flush with column.  Further, I approached the lift from the front and I used ratchet straps hooked to the underside of the knee over the arm of the hoist.  Lifted up pretty straight and easily rolled it into position.


----------



## LarsP (Sep 20, 2017)

Peder,
I finally set up my machine as you did except the head was tilted 45 degrees to the left and back 45 degrees.  It lifted up almost flat so I was able to put it into a trailer and back the trailer into the garage.    That's where it'll sit until tomorrow when we'll unload it and move it to its final resting place.

Still have 10 fingers and 10 toes and no damage (except for a few scratches) to the machine.

Thanks for your help.

L


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's how I did mine.

When I placed it in it's home position I came in from the front and the mill tilted the same amount so easy peasy.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 20, 2017)

Mine came with the head down and the knee all the way down...
I built a stand (with out-riggers with wheels, removable)... 
Picked up the mill from the front (before moving the head)... and put it into the stand.
Then rolled the stand to its home and removed the outriggers... and leveled.
Then turn the head up.
Yes, it did lean a bit... adjusted the ram until it was not much... and a friend 'nudged' it along... 

Sorry... no pics


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 21, 2017)

I didn't like the way the machine tilted forward with the head forward, and rotated down on the table. So, I rotated the head 180 degrees and moved the ram back and forth in small increments until I got a much more level lift. Different, but worked for me.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 21, 2017)

Not exactly the same machine , but you get the gist for picking. Although a forklift was used, the rigging would be the same. The machine had to hang level to lower it into the frame. Pretty much what wrmiller shows. DON'T FORGET TO LOCK EVERYTHING DOWN PRIOR TO PICKING. Get at least one person to help you when using a engine hoist.
I also used a come-along to get final leveling, but this can be done with webbing.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks Paco. I was just showing how I configured the mill for my lift. I wasn't trying to explain in detail how to lift a mill. 

The lift I did in that picture was just me, but I was simply getting the mill off the pallet and onto the floor. The second lift was to get the mill on it's new base, and I had help getting that one done.

I know that people were shorter back when these things were designed, but you'd think that someone would alter the original drawings/molds for these things and make a taller mill so folks wouldn't have to keep making stands for these things.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi Bill,
I was in agreement with your pick by having the head rotated 180•, table all the way in , knee down and adjusting the ram to best find center of gravity.
The mill belongs to a friend of mine and the stand was for moving the machine into his work space. I too was illustrating a way to pick/rigging the machine for OP.
You and I where on the same page though. 
The stand shot was to illustrate how level you can get the machine while picking.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 21, 2017)

Sorry Paco, that didn't come out right. I was just explaining that I didn't intend to go through all the details of a mill lift, and that what I posted was just an example of a different way of lifting the mill. And here I thought I came up with something new... LOL.

We're good dude. My apologies for my lousy wording.


----------



## LarsP (Sep 25, 2017)

Turn the ram around to get things to balance.  Jeez, I feel like such an idiot!

I did get it approximately where it'll live. 

Now that I can operate the controls I can see that I'll need to raise it up several inches to make it comfortable for me to operate.

Don't have power to it yet, but have done all the lubricating stuff and just moving the table and operating the  controls is getting me even more excited.

Thanks for all your help

L.


----------

